# Help Identify This "Janet" painting



## RichelleRenee (Sep 13, 2016)

Purchased this painting in 2009 in Seattle, WA. Shop is closed and looking for information and estimate on value of painting. It is 5ft by 7ft. Artist signature just says Janet.
I did not know how to upload a picture in this forum. So I put it in a note on the link below. Thank you. 


https://www.facebook.com/notes/richelle-futch/art/1464580143555739


Richelle


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

the skew is wrong! re-upload it straight & then knock three times if you need a hug, but don't expect anything to knock back & remember, stick to the path, beware the moon =)


----------

